
Commodore LCD Emulator - hggh
http://commodore-lcd.lgb.hu/jsemu/
======
cbm-vic-20

        10 FOR A = 0 TO 50
        20 B = SIN(A/4)
        30 C = 20 + 20 * B
        40 FOR D = 0 TO C
        50 PRINT " ";
        60 NEXT
        70 PRINT "*"
        80 NEXT
    

Careful of the keyboard emulation. Double quote is Shift-2, left paren is
shift-8, right paren is shift-9, plus is |, etc.

~~~
jandrese
I couldn't figure out how to generate a "=" so had to double click on the 5x6
spot on the table of 0s on the right.

The page could probably use a cheat sheet on the bottom explaining the keymap.

------
a_t48
Why does pressing Ctrl+Alt+Shift turn the screen somewhat garbage?

~~~
compiler-guy
That is the keyboard shortcut to switch the character set from text mode to
graphics mode and back. What actually ends up happening is you switch the
character set from the low set of PETSCII (ASCII's variant for pet computers)
to the high set of PETSCII, which contains many graphic characters.

